# wanting to move to the USA - Boston or NYC



## naila7 (Jul 25, 2008)

Hi All
I am new to this forum and have a great desire to move to the USA. I have now got an opportunity to full fill this dream. I am being made redundant from my current company and would like to work in the Healthcare sector of the USA. I have a Batchelors in Business Studies and a Masters in Management combined with 10 years work experience in the private healthcare sector. Just wondering what my chances of gaining employement.
thanks
regards
naila


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Plenty of chances of gaining employment if you had a suitable immigration status to live and work here. But if you don't, the chances are very slim to none.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Under normal circumstances, someone with 10 years experience in the healthcare sector wouldn't have trouble finding a job in the US. However, the US healthcare sector isn't anything at all like the healthcare sector in the UK. Plus, there is the little matter of your immigration status, as fatbrit has alluded to.

You might try contacting large international companies in the healthcare industry where your knowledge of the private sector healthcare business in the UK would be useful - pharmaceutical companies, companies that make medical devices or instruments or international insurers. While there are lots of jobs available in hospitals and nursing homes, these kinds of employers are unlikely to be willing (or able) to go through the process to petition for a visa for you.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Travel Dude (Sep 6, 2007)

Not to rain on your parade but why choose two of the most costly cities in the United States? I lived in both cities and feel you would have a better chance of employment in the health field in the smaller cities.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Travel Dude said:


> Not to rain on your parade but why choose two of the most costly cities in the United States? I lived in both cities and feel you would have a better chance of employment in the health field in the smaller cities.


It's symptomatic of those who haven't done their homework. Folks, egged on by fantasy TV programs on emigrating, start choosing where to live, the house and the wheels before they even get around to that sticky problem of the visa. If you are looking at a slim chance of an employment-based visa for your dream of coming to live and work in the US, forget about where you will be living but rather concentrate on finding the sponsor -- wherever they may be. If your only offer is North Dakota, so be it!


----------

